# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  نداء قوووي للمحاميين

## أم ياسمين

أتمنى من الساده المحاميين بمساعدتي في موضوعي وتقديم المشوره 
أنا انسانه متزوجه وزوجي رفع قضيه في المحمكمه بمطالبتي بالمهر كاملا لأني طلبت منه الطلا ق بسبب مضايقته لي وتنكيده علي لإجباري على طلب الطلاق حتى يأخذ المهر فهو إنسان مريض بالمس والسحر ولم يخبرني قبل الزواج بذلك وعنما تزوجت تفاجأت بمرضه وأصبحت أخاف منه لأنه يكرهني على حد قوله وأخلاقه سيئه حيث أنه إنسان ديوث يطلب مني خلع حجابي وإنسان لوطي يطلب الجماع من الخلف وإذا نصحته يقول أطلبي الطلاق وأنا أطلقك والأدهى من ذلك كله أبوه يتلصص علي وأنا في غرفة نومي ولايريدني أن أقفل الباب على نفسي في البيت لأن أبوه يتضايق من ذلك ويفشي أسرار بيته الخاصه على أصحابه

أتمنى ماأكون أطلت عليكم ولكن أردت أن أعرف ماذا سيطلب مني القاضي في الجلسه وهل سيحكم له بالمهر علما أن عندي طفله الآن منه ولايصرفها ويطالبني فيها وأنا خائفه عليها منه ماذا أفعل وماذا أخبر القاضي وكم تكلفة المحامي اذا أردت أن أوكل محامي لقضيتي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المهر : هومال يقدمه الزوج لزوجته على أنه هدية لازمة وعطاء واجب يثبت لها لمجرد العقد الصحيح أو بالدخول في العقد الفاسد أو بالوطء بشبهة . وقد وردت عدة أسماء للمهر في القرآن الكريم منها :
الصداق وهو ماخوذ من الصدق في رغبة الزوج للإقتران بالزوجة , والنحلة أي العطاء بدون عوض , والفريضة وكذلك الأجر على اعتباره فرض من الله تعالى كما جاء سورة النساء الآية 24 بعد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( فما استمتعتم به منهن فآتوهن أجورهن فريضة )
والمهر ليس ركناًمن أركان العقد ولا شرطا من شروط صحته, ولهذا أجاز الفقهاءصحة الزواج بدون تسمية المهر لأن المهر أثر من آثار الزواج وقد جاء في القرآن الكريم في سورة البقرة آية236 بعد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( لا جناح عليكم إن طلقتم النساء ما لم تمسوهنَ أو تفرضوا لهن فريضة ومتعوهن على الموسع قدره وعلى المقتر قدره ) .

دليل وجوب المهر وسببه :
جاء في سورة البقرة آية 4 بصيغةالأمر :بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( وآتوا النساء صدقاتهن نحلة ) فيجب للزوجة على زوجها المهر بمجرد العقد . أما إذا لم يسم الزوج لها مهراً يجب عليه مهر من يماثل الزوجة من أسرة أبيها مع مراعاة تساوي الزوجين من حيث السن والجمال والثقافة والبكارة .......وفي حال اشترط الزوج في العقد عدم وجود مهر فالعقد صحيح والشرط فاسد ويجب عليه مهر المثل .
وعليه فانه يجب للزوجة المهر بمجرد العقد الصحيح سواء أسمي عند العقد أم لم يسمى أم نفي أصلاًإذاً يجب المهر في عقد الزواج الصحيح سواء أتم الدخول بين الزوجين أم لم يتم  إلا أنه لا يثبت سوى نصف المهر إذا طلق الرجل زوجته قبل الدخول أو الخلوة الصحيحة . إذا سمي مهر في العقد الصحيح ووقع الطلاق قبل الدخول والخلوة الصحيحة وجب نصف المهر. إذاً اشترط لكي ينتصف المهر أن يكون قد سمي في العقد وعلى ذلك لا ينصف مهر المثل ولا ما زيد على المهر بعد انشاء العقد ولا المهر المتفق عليه بعد العقد . وكذلك اشترط بأن يكون العقد صحيحاً فلا يتم تنصيف المهر إذا تم الطلاق في عقد النكاح الفاسد قبل الدخول فإذا كان النكاح فاسداً ووقع التفريق بين الزوجين قبل الدخول فلا مهر للمرأة ولو خلا بها الزوج خلوة صحيحة .وكذلك اشترط بأن يكون سبب الطلاق ليس من الزوجة كما إذا وقعت البينونة بسبب من قبل الزوجة قبل الدخول والخلوة الصحيحة سقط المهر كلهولكن جعل في جميع الأحوال التي يجب بها مهر المثل إذا تم الطلاق قبل الدخول وجب للزوجة المتعة عوضاً عن نصف المهر فإذا وقع الطلاق قبل الدخول والخلوة الصحيحة إذا لم يكن هناك تسمية للمهر أو كانت تسميته فاسدة فعندئذٍ تجب المتعة وقد عرفت المتعة على أنها كسوة مثل المرأة عند الخروج من بيتها ويعتبر بها حال الزوج على ان لا تزيد عن نصف مهر المثل . ويثبت تمام المهر بوفاة الزوج سواء كان قبل الدخول أو بعده .ويشترط لثبوت المهر في العقد الفاسد أن يتم الدخول بين الزوجين فقط دون الخلوة الصحيحة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

لن يأخذ المهر 
ويمكنك الحصول على حكم بالتطليق طلقة بائنة للضرر

----------


## بين الجدي وسهيل

أعتقد أنه لايأخذ المهر لأنه طلقك دون شرط برد ماأمهرك00والله أعلم

----------

